# just a question for everyone , with salmon candy



## dan the mano (Aug 16, 2018)

hey everyone , i am gonna be smoking some salmon candy here later , but my question here is :
the way to store it with out losing some of its flavor.

 i have done this vacuum packaging ,, and although it looked good , it took away some flavor from the fish . yes it was packaged tight , and it also made the packed fish when thawed out stiff .. however maybe that is what happened.

 now then what i used to go and do was just package in a Ziploc bag and try to take out as much air as i could. doing it this way was a lot better tasting then the previous . and yes they were kept in a freezer and for about the same amount of time too.

 i thank you for your advice


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 16, 2018)

Dan,
Mine never lasted long enough to freeze it. LOL!

My guess would be you answered your own question.
You found your preferred method. You just need to utilize it again.


----------



## Erikhawk (Aug 16, 2018)

I would wrap in parchment paper before vacuum sealing.  I may be crazy, but I dont like the flavor I get when the salmon fat is in contact with plastic.


----------



## flash gordon m.d. (Aug 17, 2018)

when i used the food saver to vacuum seal the fresh wild sockeye i did yesterday on my new GMG davy crockett, i noticed that the pressure of the suction pump pulled some liquid (presumably tasty fat) out of the warm salmon.  since it's my first smoked salmon, i can't say i have anything to compare it to.  however, next time i make it, i'm going to chill it in the 'fridge to solidify it before vacuum sealing. that'd make it unlikely to let the pressure squeeze out any good juiciness.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 17, 2018)

You can also freeze it, then vacuum pack it.


----------



## flash gordon m.d. (Aug 17, 2018)

good thinking!! I do that with stuff for sous vide sometimes. In this case, though, I left it in the fridge since it will all get eaten in a few days. Besides,I've never frozen smoked salmon, so I don't know how that comes out.


----------



## dan the mano (Aug 18, 2018)

flash gordon m.d. said:


> View attachment 373925
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank


flash gordon m.d. said:


> good thinking!! I do that with stuff for sous vide sometimes. In this case, though, I left it in the fridge since it will all get eaten in a few days. Besides,I've never frozen smoked salmon, so I don't know how that comes out.




 thank you for this reply ,. ill have to go and do this next time


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 18, 2018)

I was getting my ration of frozen Salmon, then Sm00kin the bag full, then vacuum bag and freeze.
That way I had the whole batch ready to SV a single, or a double if I felt gluttonous some evening.
But most of my Sm00ked, froze Salmon gets made into a dip/spread. So it can be enjoyed a lot more over several days.
Yummie, Yummie, Yummie...


----------

